# [OFFER SHOP] Villager Adoption ✿ { MOVING: --- // IN: Lily }



## Gracelia (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome to Gracelia's​____________



*Villager Adoption TBT Shop*


​​​
Hi I'm *Grace*. I am selling some villagers to make some TBT! 
I think these are fair prices. All villagers are 95%-100% original, with the most change is their clothing.

Please offer what you think is reasonable. I have _ideal_ price ranges - just to give you an idea of what I'm hoping to sell villagers for~ I'm very likely to accept, anyway. 

☆ *Current Villagers* ★


*Tier 1, 2, 3*
☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Rosie the Peppy Cat*
550 TBT or _feel free to offer~_

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Bruce the Cranky Deer* 
200 TBT - he's about 80-85% original. 
Been here a looong time!
*Tier 4 & 5* - auto-void*
*_T4&5: Can be bought for 50 TBT. 
Otherwise, they are auto-voided~
* Will be updated ever-so-often_

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Teddy the Jock Bear*

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Frank the Cranky Eagle*

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Pango the Peppy Anteater*

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Spork the Lazy Pig*

☆ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Jambette the Normal Frog*





☆ *Ideal price range* ★
*Prices depend on what TIER the villager is on ★* Villagers based on popularity thread: (click here)

My ideal price ranges:
★ Tier 1 Villagers - 500-600 TBT
★ Tier 2 Villagers - 400-500 TBT
★ Tier 3 Villagers - 300-400 TBT
★ Tier 4 + 5 Villagers - auto-void
*You can choose to reserve/buy a Tier 4&5 villager for 50 TBT.​​

☆ *Purchasing Info*. ★
☆ First come, first serve~
☆ Payment *must be sent* first~ After that, I will open my town for you to get the villager.
☆ Please make sure you have an available space. I can wait if you need some time (pls inform how long you need).
☆ *I will leave feedback*. It will be great if you can too!
​

*Have a good day!​*​


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2014)

☆ Moving Out ★​​​
 
★ *Who?*: Punchy the Lazy Cat

☆ *Time Expiration:* n/a

★ *Price*: 450 TBT or best offer

​




☆ *Reserves* ★
 ★ There is a reserve charge of *50 TBT*. 
This is _returned_ to you later when you adopt the villager. If you opt out of reserve, you will not get a refund.​★ Please only reserve villagers on my _current list_.
★ One reserve per person at a time.
★ I notify reserves when I start cycling and when your reserved villager goes into boxes.
I use the 'foolproof cycling method'; so I cycle pretty quickly.​★ I will wait *up to 24 hrs* for a response. 
★ Payment must be made first and then town gates will open.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1. 8/31 - *a potato* - Jambette - 50 TBT (paid)
2. 8/31 - *vile* - Teddy - 50 TBT
3. --
4. --
5. --

​


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2014)

;v;;; last call for lucky before i send him off on an adventuree \o/


----------



## meo (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe try posting a link for lucky in the looking for thread in the villager plaza? That way it might help generate more "lurkers". Nice shop though, best of luck to you. ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 16, 2014)

melsi said:


> Maybe try posting a link for lucky in the looking for thread in the villager plaza? That way it might help generate more "lurkers". Nice shop though, best of luck to you. ^^



ahh thank you!! that sounds like a terrific idea actually, i will use that in the future~!!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 16, 2014)

wee~ finally up again~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 16, 2014)

*Currently cycling.* 

Voiding Big Top~


- - - Post Merge - - -

*Zucker the lazy octopus (takoyaki~) is in boxes.*

He is going for 600TBT or best offer.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 16, 2014)

bump for zucker n__n


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 16, 2014)

500 tbt?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 16, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> 500 tbt?



yup! sorry, for the late reply


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Last bump for Zucker~ He's going for 500 TBT or best offer ^ ^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2014)

You know what? I won't let u void him, I'm going to get him for my sis

FC is 1478 3818 4059

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I offer 400 TBT tho?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> You know what? I won't let u void him, I'm going to get him for my sis
> 
> FC is 1478 3818 4059
> 
> ...



ahh sure! i'll accept ;u;, I'm glad I didn't have to void him! Could I have your FC please?


- - - Post Merge - - -

guh woops!! i'm so blind, fc is right there .__. '' I'm adding you now!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2014)

Yours is in the sidebar?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Yours is in the sidebar?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok



Yup, the sidebar one! 


- - - Post Merge - - -

Opening! Town is Rosaelis. 
Thank you~ You didn't have to buy Zucker, but I'm glad he is going to a good home n__n


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

*Rodeo* is in boxes! He's free if anyone would like him?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Marshal and Beau moved in! 4 reservation slots left.

Please notify if you have gotten a villager you've put on reserve. Currently cycling!


----------



## beckett (Aug 17, 2014)

May I reserve Marshal? c:


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

beckett said:


> May I reserve Marshal? c:



Yup! Please make sure to review the reserve rules n__n. Adding you to it now~ 
Hopefully the person reserving Fauna responds soon so I can continue cycling!


----------



## Fernweh (Aug 17, 2014)

Is Fauna still available? 
If so, 700 TBT?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Fernweh said:


> Is Fauna still available?
> If so, 700 TBT?



She is! I'll wait approx. 25 minutes more for a response from the reserve before I'll sell her off though. I hope you'll understand ^^"


----------



## Fernweh (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, of course


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Fernweh, I've not heard back so you'll be getting Fauna! 
I've still got ya added, once TBT has transferred, I will open up! The town is 'Rosaelis.' 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay~ Thank you! I hope you love Fauna.

*Cycling on...*


----------



## Fernweh (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you so much <3 lover her


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Eheheh Marshal is in boxes! contacting beckett!~
aand Velma has moved in (auto-void)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 17, 2014)

Lurking in case any of my low tier babies show up.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Lurking in case any of my low tier babies show up.



hmm who may they be? I can PM notify you if they do show up!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> hmm who may they be? I can PM notify you if they do show up!



Primarily Tank.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Yup, the sidebar one!
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


What do you mean I didn't have to buy him?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 17, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> What do you mean I didn't have to buy him?



I meant, you didn't have to (as you said you'll buy him for your sis, since it was originally for you), so I'm glad someone ended up with him, instead of me having to void him ~ uvu


- - - Post Merge - - -

that wasn't very clear of me either - oops! I mean, you didn't have to for the sake of Zucker, but I'm glad you did. I didn't have any other buyers, if that's what you're worried about (? I would have told you anyhow!). Glad he wasn't voided, either way!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh ok !  I thought there was somebody else but you chose my offer phew


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 18, 2014)

*Beau* is in boxes~! He's going for 600 TBT or best offer ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump for Beau!


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 18, 2014)

B U M P I N G for B E A U <3​


----------



## tinacrossing (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Kroos (Aug 18, 2014)

Lurking for Julian


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 18, 2014)

Last bump for Beau before I cycle on! 500TBT is fine with meee :3 ~~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 18, 2014)

Phoebe has moved in! She goes for 500 TBT or best offer (obo)!
Velma is out~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 18, 2014)

Last call for Kyle~ Voiding him in 10 minutes.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 19, 2014)

*Phoebe* the uchi ostrich is in boxes! Selling for 500TBT or best offer.

~


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 19, 2014)

Would you take 400TBT for her?


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 19, 2014)

I no longer need Phoebe. I got her.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 19, 2014)

^ grats on getting her!
bump


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 20, 2014)

bump!


----------



## buuunii (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG your colors are too cute. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR THREAD HUN!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> OMG your colors are too cute. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR THREAD HUN!



THANK YOU DEARRR ❤❤


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 21, 2014)

Last bump for Phoebe! going offline, so won't reply til around expiration time
Voiding her in the afternoon (EST time), probably around 12pm?

:,> don't be afraid to offer, i don't bite~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 21, 2014)

online and cycling!
feel free to offer for villagers - set prices are just there if you don't want to~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 22, 2014)

bump~ cycling atm so I'll probably go through a lot of the T4-5 villagers really quickly.

If you're looking for any villagers, feel free to post it.


- - - Post Merge - - -

Bianca is in boxes. Will be available for 1hour!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Online and cycling! Please reply here if you'd like any of the villagers.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll take Hamlet please! ^^


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Bcat said:


> I'll take Hamlet please! ^^



Sure! I'll add you now, wait for transfer and will open my gates. Town is Rosaelis. 
Let me know when you've added me + ready


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Sure! I'll add you now, wait for transfer and will open my gates. Town is Rosaelis.
> Let me know when you've added me + ready


Can you give me about 20 minutes and I'll be right over!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Can you give me about 20 minutes and I'll be right over!



Sure~ I'll check back in 20minutes ish!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Ready when you are!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Ready when you are!



Ah sorry! Opening in a minute


- - - Post Merge - - -

opened! town is Rosaelis.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 23, 2014)

xD Not your fault! It's mine I was early. >.<


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

*Marina* is in boxes! Selling for 600 TBT or best offer! 

Also, *Julian* the smug horse (unicornn) has moved in~


----------



## a potato (Aug 23, 2014)

May I please reserve Mathilda?


----------



## carmenlvsx (Aug 23, 2014)

Julian is available??  I really love Julian and i'm enchanted to buy you for 600 tbt


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

a potato said:


> May I please reserve Mathilda?



Sure! I'll put you on reserve. No need to send me the reserve fee, since she's 50 tbt.. lol~





carmenlvsx said:


> Julian is available??  I really love Julian and i'm enchanted to buy you for 600 tbt



I'll put you on reserve for Julian. There's a fee of 50 TBT, which will be returned when he goes into boxes and you've picked him up~


----------



## a potato (Aug 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Sure! I'll put you on reserve. No need to send me the reserve fee, since she's 50 tbt.. lol~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! UuU
I think she'll fit in quite nicely in my Nightmare Before Christmas themed town.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh look you have two Alligator villagers!


----------



## carmenlvsx (Aug 23, 2014)

Transfer of 50 tbt for Julian reserve done.

Please write me when Julian is in boxes.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

carmenlvsx said:


> Transfer of 50 tbt for Julian reserve done.
> 
> Please write me when Julian is in boxes.



yup! will do. I'm currently trying to sell Marina, so maybe I can cycle again later or tomorrow ( most likely is tomorrow)


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

bump for *Marina*!


----------



## carmenlvsx (Aug 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> yup! will do. I'm currently trying to sell Marina, so maybe I can cycle again later or tomorrow ( most likely is tomorrow)



I'm going to cancel my reserve of Julian.  You stay with the 50 tbt


----------



## Keyblade (Aug 23, 2014)

I really want Marina, but I'm unable to pay in TBT bells. I could certainly pay real bells, however.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Keyblade said:


> I really want Marina, but I'm unable to pay in TBT bells. I could certainly pay real bells, however.



I would prefer TBT bells since I've no need for in game bells, sorry! If she's not adopted in 3-4hrs time, I'll send you a PM (given you'd still need her)


----------



## Keyblade (Aug 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I would prefer TBT bells since I've no need for in game bells, sorry! If she's not adopted in 3-4hrs time, I'll send you a PM (given you'd still need her)


ty ;-;


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

Keyblade said:


> ty ;-;



yup~


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 23, 2014)

Could I reserve Julian since 1 person canceled?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 23, 2014)

RJtheACPlayer said:


> Could I reserve Julian since 1 person canceled?



Yes! I'll write you down for that. Please do transfer the fee when you're next available. 


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, *1 hour left for Marina*.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 24, 2014)

Online & Cycling~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 24, 2014)

_*Julian*_ was adopted.

Cycling on~


----------



## deb4ser (Aug 24, 2014)

can i please reserve Chevre? <3


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 24, 2014)

deb4ser said:


> can i please reserve Chevre? <3



Sure.

Also, Mathilda is in boxes, contacting person who reserved her~


----------



## Gabrielkml (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Sure.
> 
> Also, Mathilda is in boxes, contacting person who reserved her~



Transferred 50 bells. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabrielkml said:


> Transferred 50 bells. Let me know when you are ready.



I'm not sure if I can get him into boxes on time. Can either send back the 50 TBT or tomorrow I can do it (or later when you're awake).

Also *Diana* has moved in~!


----------



## Gabrielkml (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I'm not sure if I can get him into boxes on time. Can either send back the 50 TBT or tomorrow I can do it (or later when you're awake).
> 
> Also *Diana* has moved in~!



I don't mind waiting for another 20mins.
I have a open slot. Will be waiting for you.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabrielkml said:


> I don't mind waiting for another 20mins.



Alright! I'll keep trying  The method I use, a random villager goes to boxes, so hopefully it is Del next


- - - Post Merge - - -

So far.. everyone but Del


----------



## Gabrielkml (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Alright! I'll keep trying  The method I use, a random villager goes to boxes, so hopefully it is Del next
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Don't worry I can wait some more.......


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

yay!! he is in boxes 
i am opening now, town is Rosaelis ^^


----------



## Gabrielkml (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> yay!! he is in boxes
> i am opening now, town is Rosaelis ^^



Give me a moment I'm doing a trade 2mins.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

sure~ they are opened when you are ready


----------



## Gabrielkml (Aug 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> sure~ they are opened when you are ready



I'm on my way now!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

Gabrielkml said:


> I'm on my way now!



Enjoy Del! Thanks so much for waiting n__n''


- - - Post Merge - - -

Going for lunch so afk for a bit.

Celia is in boxes and will be available for 1.5 hrs from now


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 27, 2014)

Voiding Celia, cycling on!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

bloop!

*Going to start cycling.* Some t 3-5 villagers have changed, so new faces will be on the first post soon. I usually update it every time i cycle 2-3 auto-voided villagers out.

I'll also look in to the official "LF Villagers" thread at some points.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

Felicity is moving! She's selling for 350 TBT or best offer 

She will be available for about 1 hour from this post~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeremiah is in boxes.

Maple will be moving in from the campsite~


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 30, 2014)

Maple is in boxes!

She is selling for 450 TBT or best offer! ;3


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 31, 2014)

Is Maple still available? I can pay 450 TBT for her!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll check for you~!


----------



## a potato (Aug 31, 2014)

May I please reserve Jambette?


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

Yup, she's still here


- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> May I please reserve Jambette?



Sure


----------



## a potato (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks! 
Sending the reserve fee now. 


If she were to go into boxes how long could you hold her? I have to go to a party today and wanted to know since I obviously won't be available.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 31, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Yup, she's still here


Yay! Can I come pick her up now? I'll send the TBT as soon as I get the OK from you.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

a potato said:


> Thanks!
> Sending the reserve fee now.



Sure! I'll be cycling in 10 minutes time, if she goes to boxes, I'll send a PM 




Hyasynth said:


> Yay! Can I come pick her up now? I'll send the TBT as soon as I get the OK from you.



Yup! I'll add you now and open gates when I see you're on my list + transfer is completed


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

Gigi has been voided~ Cycling on D:


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

Punchy is in boxes!
Price: 450 TBT or best offer
No time expiration yet.​​​


----------



## Vile (Aug 31, 2014)

Could I reserve Teddy for 50TBT? (Did I do that right?)

also in your OP I think you have the Anteater and Eagle mixed up!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

Vile said:


> Could I reserve Teddy for 50TBT? (Did I do that right?)
> 
> also in your OP I think you have the Anteater and Eagle mixed up!



ah!! LOL thank you for correcting me, and sure! I'll try to find Punchy a home so I can continue to cycle!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 31, 2014)

Punchy was adopted :3. Cycling on!


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 1, 2014)

I've decided to reset my main town, so these villagers are also up for sale. I'll list originality if I know them, otherwise, I will suspect they are really unoriginal.

Ankha (97% original), Mira, Freya, Sydney, Snake, Punchy, Felicity, Bob, Cyrano.

Thread here: [x]


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 5, 2014)

Since I have just recently restarted my town,
Any reserves will be moved over to there! Please check out the thread here: [x]

With that being said, I'll temporarily lock this one. Thank you!


----------

